# Speaking of primitive.......



## RBM (Sep 15, 2015)

This fella has a primitive hobby.



Other hut builds and ax and tool making on his YouTube channel.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA/videos


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 15, 2015)

Very cool video, that guy is a mud pie making fool. Front door too small for my liking, however. Roof structure can hold up a ton of weight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2015)

Quite impressive. The heated floor / bed was most impressive. 

The video of him making the wattle and daub hut was good as well. Might could learn a thing or 10 from that fella.


----------



## White Horse (Sep 15, 2015)

The guy is in Australia. He's quite a craftsman. He must have drenched himself in insect repellent. Here you would be eaten up.


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 17, 2015)

How long did that take to make?  Wow.


----------



## RBM (Sep 17, 2015)

White Horse said:


> The guy is in Australia. He's quite a craftsman. He must have drenched himself in insect repellent. Here you would be eaten up.



He had a comment about skeeters and he said he just builds a smoky fire and they don't bother him. They do bother me unfortunately and I use a variety of measures to deal with them. Smoky smudge fire, oil, Dogfennel (and other smelly plants), mud, netting, cover up clothing, and so on. Skeeters carry too many diseases not to deal with them.


----------



## RBM (Sep 17, 2015)

Bow Only said:


> How long did that take to make?  Wow.



He said in his video description that it took him 120 days but would have only taken him 66 if it hadn't been for the rain.


----------



## White Horse (Sep 17, 2015)

RBM said:


> He had a comment about skeeters and he said he just builds a smoky fire and they don't bother him. They do bother me unfortunately and I use a variety of measures to deal with them. Smoky smudge fire, oil, Dogfennel (and other smelly plants), mud, netting, cover up clothing, and so on. Skeeters carry too many diseases not to deal with them.



Yep, the bloodsuckers will about tote you off in some places here in GA.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Sep 18, 2015)

awesome video, first thing I also thought of were the Mosquitos in south ga haha


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 18, 2015)

Interesting and thanks for posting.

Using his hands as tools is not a good idea. He should have used a flat rock or something. His hands will pay for that when he is older.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Sep 23, 2015)

This guy is a primitive skills rock star as far as I'm concerned.
I bet he ate crocodile for lunch.


----------



## RBM (Sep 23, 2015)

elmer_fudd said:


> This guy is a primitive skills rock star as far as I'm concerned.
> I bet he ate crocodile for lunch.



The McPhersons have done the same sort of primitive things (skills) for years and have nationally published books and videos. Ben Kirkland and others fall into the same primitive skills group dating back to the 60s, 70s, and even the 80s. Like Ben says, "I was primitive when primitive wasn't cool." They are just not YouTube rock stars. This fella is really kind of down to earth and normal except he is just curious about primitive peoples. He does not live in his huts. His huts are small to only accommodate his size as trial and error experiments. He does it as a hobby to emulate primitive tribal peoples that he researches. He is really not doing anything new. Its just that folks are not used to seeing it in action because folks don't like the time and effort needed (work) that he has put in to do it. BTW, he probably knows more about "modern" technology and the web than I do. So he's not so primitive.

https://primitivetechnology.wordpress.com/


----------



## elmer_fudd (Sep 24, 2015)

I hear you.  I just wish I had the time and place to do that kind of thing.


----------



## Luke0927 (Sep 24, 2015)

Now that is some good dirt. Not sure our GA clay holds up that well.


----------



## erobbins1 (Sep 25, 2015)

A Therma-Cell will take care of the mosquitoes. I wouldn't go in the woods without one!


----------



## RBM (Sep 27, 2015)

Luke0927 said:


> Now that is some good dirt. Not sure our GA clay holds up that well.



You probably have better clay up there than we do down here. Its a matter of luck finding good clay. Will it be good clay or bad clay? If the clay is good, you can clean it, temper it (sand or crushed leaves or grass or plant fibers or bone or wood ash or charcoal or other aggregate), and off you go, water and shape it, drying it, and firing it. If its bad, its useless and will crack every time anyway even with the temper.


----------



## HossBog (Oct 20, 2015)

Whew, I'm glad man invented skeet spray, electric saws, all this high tech stuff. It was rough living back in the olden days. I'd done be daid a long time ago.


----------



## chehawknapper (Oct 20, 2015)

Clay that was used for wattle and daub construction was always mixed with fiber of some sort. Dried grasses or Spanish moss mixed in with the clay restricts the expansion and contraction while wet and then drying. It makes for a much stronger bond that is not so brittle upon drying. Straight clay that is unfired (no vitrification) is quite brittle once dried.


----------

